# New! MaxAmps.com 9000mah 3-cell LiPo Pair for Traxxas XO-1



## brandonwilcox (Sep 10, 2008)

*Spokane, WA* – The ultimate upgrade for your new Traxxas XO-1 Supercar. This is for 1 pair of our 9000XL 11.1v LiPo packs. These packs are the largest capacity and highest voltage packs available for the XO-1. By removing the lower part of the battery tray, these packs will fit perfectly and will lower the center of gravity on the XO-1. The 3s 9000XL packs will give you a 10%+ increase in voltage and top speed. The higher voltage will also allow you to get to top speed faster because of the increased voltage retention over the stock packs. The 9000mah gives you almost double the run time of the stock 5000mah packs. These packs will make your Traxxas XO-1 scream! If you're looking for an insane amount of power, these are the packs for you!

100+mph in Traxxas XO-1 Supercar (22.2 volts)

•	True 100C rating
•	9000mah capacity
•	Lifetime warranty
•	5C fast charge capable
•	100% waterproof
•	Built today with factory fresh cells
•	Built with genuine 12awg Deans Ultra wire
•	We add the connectors and balancing taps for you
•	162mm x 45mm x 38mm, 654g

*About MaxAmps.com*
MaxAmps.com is the industry leader for high-quality LiPo, LiFe and NiMh batteries for air, water and surface RC products. Their packs are made to order same day and are assembled in the USA. All battery packs come 100% waterproof and include a lifetime warranty at no additional charge. For more information on MaxAmps.com, please visit http://www.maxamps.com or call 888-654-4450.


----------

